# Wintec Pro Endurance stirrup buckle rubbing



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

Are you using normal english leathers? You could switch to the Wintec webbers if so, they're about half the thickness (if not less) of real leathers. Do your riding pants have seams?


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If the saddle has a regular stirrup bar, just adjust the leathers until the buckle is down by the stirrup. Do it so the buckle is facing the horse when not in use. An elastic will hold the extra which will now be sticking up in the air.


----------



## PhoenixBlaise (Jan 16, 2014)

Thank you, I'm going to order some Webbers.
The Wintec came with regular synthetic "leathers", with sheepskin cover, but I found the sheepskin too bulky for my liking and the "leathers" have that awful, big buckle. I hooked the leathers underneath the panel at one point, but the leather unhooked my girth while I was riding...oops.
Thanks for the help 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## 2horses (Oct 11, 2009)

The Wintec Webbers are great! I think you'll love them.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I agree the webbers are your best bet.

If you still find that a bit bulky, you can try running the webber under the entire saddle flap, as that will help keep it squished down.


----------

